# Piano Bars & Restaurants in D.F.



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I am a pianist by profession. I just got my FM2 and permission to work here in Mexico City.  I was wondering where Americans go for a night out, where there is live piano music?

Vortexijah


----------

